# Lemond Chambray spine



## wetduck (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been trying to decide between a '07 Lemond Chambray and '07 Specialized Roubaix. As you know the Chambray is an aluminum/carbon spine frame and the Roubaix is full carbon. I've riden them both and like them equally well. I've also only been riding about a year, a steel 80's model Fuji. Being in my 50's my main goals are quality and comfort on rides up to 50-60 miles. The comments I'm reading in this forum give me concern, actually they make me think I don't want a Lemond. I'd appreciate some unbiased comments about the advantages or disadvantages of one frame over the other.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

wetduck said:


> Being in my 50's my main goals are quality and comfort on rides up to 50-60 miles. The comments I'm reading in this forum give me concern, actually they make me think I don't want a Lemond.


What comments are those, specifically? LeMond road bikes have a relaxed, stage-racer-like geometry that is generally very well received by guys like us (I'm 54, also do many rides in the 50-60 mile range, and bought a 2005 Buenos Aires carbon/steel spine bike this year after many seasons on an all-steel frame).


----------



## wetduck (Oct 20, 2006)

There are alot of comments about the future of the brand and in general a lack of positive comments.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

thats because in the past few years they have departed from their "roots" so to speak. hence the loyals are upset and speaking out.

i think they make great bikes and i love mine


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Re: the longevity of the LeMond brand, I fully expect it to fade away and be replaced by a line of Armstrong-branded bikes. I have no insider knowledge that this is going to happen either soon or eventually, but to me it seems logical, even inevitable.

But that would make no difference to me and my enjoyment of my current bike. The bike fits me, has the geometry I like, and I like the spine concept (a riding buddy has an '04 Zurich, his second LeMond, and I was impressed by it). After so many years on a lugged steel frame I wanted something a little different, a little more modern, but without going to full carbon. I bought my 2005 BA as a left-over close-out in March of this year; for all I care, LeMond could have closed up shop immediately after they built my bike, because it wouldn't change any of the above.

Re: the lack of positive comments, I think that's probably a function of it being a small marque. There just aren't that many LeMonds out there, as compared to Treks or Giants or Specializeds. Also it's what CC09 said: those who have owned LeMonds for longer than me feel sort of betrayed that the line is now becoming Just Another Brand Of Bikes.

If this sounds like I'm shilling for LeMond, I'm not. I bought my BA not because of the name on the downtube but because it was the kind of bike I wanted, and no one else offered it. The name in and of itself was immaterial, and still is. LeMonds are excellent bikes, but that excellence only matters if it works for you as an individual rider.


----------



## wetduck (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. It really does boil down to what fits and feels best doesn't it?
Any opinions on triple rings vs. doubles? I'm considering a compact double with an 11/26 cog vs. the triple.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

wetduck said:


> It really does boil down to what fits and feels best doesn't it?


It does for me, and IMO that should be the top priority for any rider. I like a certain amount of bling as much as anyone, and low weight is always nice if only for braggin' rights, but both of those are way down the list for me.

My BA (which is a Campy bike, BTW) is the usual 53x39 double and came with the usual 12-25 cassette, for which I did a no-cost swap-out to a 13-29. I'm 54, weight about 220, and am a terrible climber. My older bike has a 13-26 and I was having a hard time getting up some of our longer, steeper hills (which really aren't that long and steep, by most standards) and thought the 29 might keep me from having to go to a triple. (I don't have anything against triples, but the BA wasn't available with one.) So far the change from a 26 to a 29 low cog has been enough. A compact crank with a 34T inner and a 13-26 would give you about the same granny gear as I have ... all of which means nothing, because I don't know what the terrain where you live is like, or how strong a rider you are. So I'm not sure what my point is here, or even if I have one. 

I've never owned either a compact or a triple, but based on what I've read, I'm not sure which I'd prefer. Probably a triple, if only because it seems more flexible overall.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Allez Rouge said:


> Re: the longevity of the LeMond brand, I fully expect it to fade away and be replaced by a line of Armstrong-branded bikes. I have no insider knowledge that this is going to happen either soon or eventually, but to me it seems logical, even inevitable.


Well I did see about a month ago a quote from a Lemond emplyee stating something to the effect of "they are not going anywhere". The have a completely revamped line for 2007, that took alot of investment by Trek. Furthermore, regardless of anything your Lemond would have a full warrantee by Trek. I would put all issues about Lemond as a company out of your head. They simply are not a concern. Right now there is absolutely no information about a Armstrong Bike. My personnal opinion - its not logical and Armstrong will never want it. Lemond did it as a money making venture after retiring from racing, Armstrong doesn't need that type of business like Lemond did, nor do I think he'll want to bother with it unless he's fully involved (he just won't let Trek slap a label on anything they come up with). Trek made a huge premium name for itself with Armstrong so why would they want to water that down? Again, purely my speculation, but all I see is special Armstrong editions of Treks, not a fully branded line. 

The other posters are very right, there are many Lemond purests who are upset due to the changes to Lemond's line, which is essentially following market trends and keeping with current technology and consumer demands. I suppose these purests would rather see Trek actually fold Lemond under than innovate. 

In your decision, note that how you feel on the bike is most important, but being equal, then here are some things to consider that may or may not matter to you:

1) Lemond bicycles is owned by Trek, a US company
2) Specialized is owned either 49% or 51%, I can't remember which, by an asian company that essentially saved them from bankrunpcy. 
3) Lemond frame is made in the US, the Roubaix in asia (just a point of fact, not an issue)
4) Both companies make great bikes without question and you can't make a bad choice either way. 
5) I don't have personnal experience, but there seem to be so many bad stories about dealing with Specialized on warranty issues, while Trek seems to be quite good. 99% chance you'll never care about this anyway. If this concerns you then do some more research on the internet for stories. 
6) The Lemonds do seem to get more attention and curiousity from others. 

Everyone, including me, loves their spine bike. The spine design almost has a cult type following since its unique and rides great. But, the Roubaix is also very well liked and known to be very comfortable since it is designed to be more comfortable than their other carbon bikes. Its also a great looking bike like the Lemond. You have a tough choice to make that we all want to have. 

I think you will need to test ride again and go back and forth more. Then, also note that style points count. Which one speaks to you more.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

wetduck said:


> Thanks for your comments. It really does boil down to what fits and feels best doesn't it?
> Any opinions on triple rings vs. doubles? I'm considering a compact double with an 11/26 cog vs. the triple.



Getting a compact was the best component I've ever bought. I don't know where or what your climbing, but a 34x26 in the compact is a low gear to climb some serious mountains. Compacts are lighter setups, and much simpler to deal with shifting. Test ride the compact, put it into the low 34x26 gear on any hill, and then you can judge by the spinning ease if its "low" enough for any climbs you know you'll encounter (that you might not have acces to on a test ride). If not go for the triple. Then in the future if you want to go lower still there's always a 12-28 as the next cassette.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Are you looking at the Roubaiz Comp vs. the Chambery? For price point they are similar with MSRP on the Roubaix a little higher. Again it comes down to how they ride, but on a direct comparison, the Lemond has Ultegra parts where it counts and a nice Cnae Creek headset, the Specialized is all 105 with house headset. The Roubaix Comp is not the same frame I was thinking of in the upper Roubaix range, it is slightly different. 

Now for my biased opinion (disregaring ride) - the Lemond in the Blue/Yellow looks great - better than the black/red of the Roubaix. I love black/red/white bikes, but the Roubaix just gets an indifferent look as its almost boring. The Roubaix Expert on the other hand is one hot bike, but its $1000 more than the Chambery so I don't think thats the one you are comparing. 

With the Chambery and the Roubaiz Comp set before me, the Lemond is the bike that gets me drooling to hop on for a ride. Yes, a slightly biased opinion, but on the other hand the Roubaiz Expert would then trump the Lemond so I'm not Lemond-only biased.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

stevecaz said:


> Lemond frame is made in the US, the Roubaix in asia (just a point of fact, not an issue)


The new Lemond full carbons are Asian made. The new aluminum/carbon splines are (to my understanding) American made. Any Trek product that incorporates OCLV in the frame is American. If you see TCT (i.e., "Trek Carbon Technology") such as seat stays, you're looking at Asian product.


----------

